# Prüfung bestanden!!!!!!!



## Bunnyhunter (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
habe die Prüfung in Viersen gestern mit 60 von 60 Punkten bestanden!

danke an alle, für die wertvollen Tipps die ihr mir gegeben habt.

DANKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mfg

Harald


----------



## schadstoff (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!!!!*

Na dann herzlichen glückwunsch und viel Petri heil für die Zukunft.

Gruss schadstoff


----------



## crazyFish (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!!!!*

Ja schau ma, war doch alles nich so wild. wie du es vorher gemacht hast .

Und dazu gibs nu |schild-g:m


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!!!!*

Jo na dann Glückwunsch   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !


----------



## Checco (1. November 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!
Dann mal Petri Heil und viel Spaß beim Angeln.


----------



## wingi (1. November 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil!

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## Ruffneck (1. November 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!!!!*

Na dann auch mal von mir ein |schild-g und Petri Heil !

#6

Selbe Punktzahl wie meiner einer im Januar diesen Jahres :q !!!

MfG Ruffneck


----------



## Pulheimer27 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!!!!*

Hi,

|schild-g

hab meine jetzt am Montag, hoffe ich kann dann auch so jubeln


----------



## nemles (1. November 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!!!!*

|jump:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch #6


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (1. November 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil auch von mir. Dann kannst du am Wasser ja jetzt richtig Gas geben...


----------



## Finke20 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!!!!*

:vik:

Auch von mir ein Glückwunsch und Petri Heil. 

|laola:

finke20 #h


----------



## Angelschreiner (1. November 2008)

*AW: Prüfung bestanden!!!!!!!*

Ja dann kanns ja losgehen.Petri


Gruß Angelschreiner


----------

